# The best AMD build



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

Hello AMD Community,

Can someone tell me the best amd build possible? I know nothing about computers, so it would be great if you could list everything I need to buy, except the the speakers, mouse, and keyboard. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Are you married to AMD? Intel is ahead of AMD at this time.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

With Bruiser here, Intel is probably the best, Unless you're going with GPU's (ATI is owned by AMD).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look over these charts If you still want AMD that's fine let us know what your primary use of the pc is and what your budget for the build is.> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/World-in-Conflict-1680x1050,820.html


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

GPU: 2x (not an hd4870x2)hd4870 1gb crossfire (Cheaper): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102801
PSU: ABS Tagan 700w: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817814015
Mobo: Asus m3a78-t: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131331
Ram: 2x G.SKILL 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231121
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9850 2.5ghz:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103280
hdd: Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EACS 1TB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136151
dvd lg 20x burner: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20dvd burner
o/s vista ultimate 64 bit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116493
case: antec 900: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=antec 900

In another thread, Posted it for another guy but it's a beauty of an amd build :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Except for the PSU too many low amp rails.
See the PSU sticky in my signature.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

well, i'm looking for the best possible amd build, so money isn't an issue.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Best for what purpose remains the question, Gaming, SLI, Xfire, Cad, 3d rendering, web surfing??


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

the best as in fastest computer with the highest ratings


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

We need to know what you are planning to run on this system to pick the best parts for you. We could suggest parts that will destroy most games, but do terrible in cpu intensive apps like CAD. We could also pick parts that will run CAD software well but lag behind in gaming. The sad thing is you can't really get a build that will excel at both if you are sticking with amd.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

If it's not too much trouble, can you tell me about the best builds for all of the above? I would like to learn as much about AMD as possible.


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

Are you looking for best computer purely for bragging rights, or best practicle build? ~1000$ difference. 

Here is a very extreme build:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102768 2 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153054
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136153
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112159
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116493
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272

This is somewhat lopsided on the video card side of things, you really dont need that much except to be able to say you have 2 4870x2s :grin:


----------

